

Desert Pit Has Been On Fire for More Than 40 Years - molecule
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/travel/giant-hole-ground-has-been-fire-more-40-years-180951247

======
jgeorge
Makes me think of the Centralia PA underground coal fire that's been going for
almost as long. Not QUITE as spectacular though.

[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/energy/2013/01/pictu...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/energy/2013/01/pictures/130108-centralia-
mine-fire/)

